# OMG



## Relle (Jan 24, 2012)

Guess who needs a good bra

http://pinterest.com/pin/245235142178924533/


----------



## Hazel (Jan 24, 2012)

OMG! I almost spit coffee on my keyboard.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 24, 2012)

I almost dropped my chin on mine!   

IrishLass


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2012)

good GRAVY. I screeched out loud when that popped up on my screen.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 24, 2012)

All I can say is WOW!!

I laughed hard- thanks for that!


----------



## Relle (Jan 25, 2012)

Glad it gave you a laugh, I don't think I would have got my photo taken looking like that   .

I had to have another look and if you look she hasn't got side straps on that thing and nothing to hold it together and I didn't know you get shoulder straps that long.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Jan 25, 2012)

I got the duct tape out so I can be sure mine don't go there!


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 25, 2012)

I think I peed a little.


----------



## Traceyann (Jan 25, 2012)

Ummmm its body paint isnt it ?????


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 25, 2012)

Love body art ... amazing what people can do!  LOL


----------



## dagmar88 (Jan 25, 2012)

Traceyann said:
			
		

> Ummmm its body paint isnt it ?????



Yup.   That comment underneath.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jan 25, 2012)

She probably breast fed at least 6 kiddies with those boobies.  She's braver than me, that's for sure. :wink:


----------



## Relle (Jan 25, 2012)

Now that I look, so it is, but they're still BIG and l-o-n-g.

Must remember duct tape, hehe.


----------



## kbuska (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh my my. Oh my my. I love pinterest


----------



## agriffin (Jan 25, 2012)

kbuska said:
			
		

> Oh my my. Oh my my. I love pinterest



Lol


----------



## milo (Jan 26, 2012)

I hope the shorts are real  :shock:


----------



## PippiL (Feb 1, 2012)

WAU.She is brave....


----------



## lauramw71 (Feb 3, 2012)

OMG!  I didn't even realize it was painted on until it was pointed out!  Wowzers..  I got nothing else....  This is going on FB!  lol


----------

